# New and need help



## myhealth (May 26, 2010)

Hi, I am new to any kind of board like this.

I am looking for help pertaining to some lab results:

T4-7.1
TSH-1.37
Free T4-.74

I have been to my doctors and they checked this. My mother had her thyroid removed, my grandmother had slight hypo thyroid and my father as well.

In 2 months 3 weeks I have gained 3olbs.

I have been checked for fibroids and have none however my ovaries are shrinking but the doctor says this happens.

I am 40 years old and for the most part have been healthy. My obgyn said I have normal ranges, I went to an endrocrinolgist and he said that when you hit 40 you just gain weight, come on really that much in a short time span?

My eating habits, exercise and lifestyle haven't changed with the exception of more stress.

I have night sweats and can feel the water retention in my body. I am emotional, but this I think is due to the fact of the quick weight gain.

my blood pressure goes from low 111/68 to 134/78 which may not seem unusual for many, but throughout life I have maintained at 110/65 on all physicals even when I was pregnant.

I choke sometimes throughout the day and feel as though my throat is tight and the doctor told me I might have sinus In 40 years I have never had a sinus infection nor an allergy.

Somebody please help me out!


----------



## myhealth (May 26, 2010)

one more thing, I went to the first doctor on may 7th and my weight 174 I went May 24th and my weight 180.6 one day later I step on my home scale and my weight is 183.4


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there! I answered this post on the other forum, but I wanted to address your weight gain. That much gain in one day is most definitely retained water. The cause of retaining water could be any number of things.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, my home scale differs from my doctors office scales, about 5 lbs. I go home and adjust my scales to meet doctors scales. I also weigh different 
wearing different clothing and shoes. Affected by time of day weighed. I find that my home scales are affected by weather as well. I now have two scales one normal reading scale and the other digital which I can set to meet doctors scales. So I weigh light on one and heavy on the other. I go by the heavy one set to doctors scales because when I get on the other scale what a pleasant surprise especially if I have lost some weight from my diet.

What I am saying is that body weight as well as scales can be affected by just about anything. So unless your have a 10 to 12 lb weight gain, its probably not due to thyroid.

Without knowing you Labs reference range, your thyroid levels are fine and certainly not the cause of weight gain.


----------



## myhealth (May 26, 2010)

Hi, thank you for our comments, I just hung up with the Dr's office and Hahimotos disease even if I am spelling this correctly just yet.

I did change the scales to match, thank you! I am starting sythroid tom. Then back in 2 weeks for more lab work and a follow up ultra sound.

He said I should let my sister's know because thyroid is hereditary. I called my sister, and found out she is on synthroid already for about 6 months and she feels her levels are not there just yet.

The Dr is mailing me my results in the mean time and I have an apt. in 2 weeks for more tests.

Thank you all!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Doctor is putting you on thyroid meds. per these levels?

T4-7.1
TSH-1.37
Free T4-.74

Good Luck!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Interesting! Best of luck!


----------



## myhealth (May 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, thank you for all of your feedback.

here are my blood test results:

Anti-TPO 569 normal range (10.-35).
Anti-Thyroglobulin 49.4 normal range (20.-40).
Anti HBc IgM 2. normal (2-10.9)
Rapid TSH 2.65 normal range (.400-2.49)
Free T 4 (.975) normal range (.30-6.00)
Free T 3 (4.84) normal range (2.30-4.20)

Dianosis Hashimotos thyroiditis and low thyroid synthroid 50mg

Plus he is ordering ultrasound of thyroid due to my choking. The doctor said he was sorry to me thought menapause and etc. etc. I am glad that he did all the blood work even though his original comments were just rude.

Also, my Plasminogen Activ INHIB-1 AG was out of range for blood clotting 49 H normal is 4-43 NG/ML he has started me on 81mg of asprin then we will redraw on this. Has anyone ever had this happen?

Plus now he is checking surgar etc.

Thank you everyone


----------



## myhealth (May 26, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

By the way, the advice on different blood labs different tests. My Dr. told me my first labs were ran from a lab using very old ref. Plus with all my symptoms he ran full screens including the Free T 3 and the Anti's I have to do more searching because I still don't even know what all this really means except they are out of range. He checked also

FSH
Total Testosterone
DHEA_SO4
CMV-Igm which needs retested????
Androstenedione
SHBG
Cortisol
Prolactin
HBsAg
Anti-HBc
Metobolic Panel with EGFR
CBC with Diff and PLT

he is waiting on some more and I had to go into his office yesterday to do more on vit D and sugar and the sythesis of the sugar?

I still don't have a handle on all this yet, but glad he is being very aggressive now!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds like your doctor is really on the ball!! Let us know how things go and how you feel after you've been on the synthroid for a bit!


----------

